

MySQL vs MongoDB vs NuoDB vs Amisa Server features comparison - webtrill
http://amisalabs.com/Compare.html

======
silvertonia
This is an advertisement, not an article.

------
Shish2k
> More features than the most featureless of the competition

Well, yes. But how does it compare to something like postgres or
elasticsearch? :P

[ED> replace "better / worse" with "has / does not have features", as that's
less subjective]

~~~
mutex007
elastic search will score no more than 7 points on our feature table. We are
very aware of their product and currently running benchmarks on it.

If you are interested, i can personally email you the results

------
techprotocol
Not sure how one can achieve ACID on distributed system without limiting
scalability. In addition, these system are limited by the CAP theorem.
Therefore it is bound to have problems, would be interesting to read the high
level architecture.

------
grageth
I love feature lists where you compare EVERYTHING YOU HAVE AND NOTHING YOU
DON'T. Cross Platform? Um no... Windows only... I thought I had to be wrong
and looked again. Nope, can't find a *nix version anywhere.

------
excitom
Is it just me? I'm suspicious of companies that do not put any identifying
information on their site, like who they are and where they are located.

------
NewsReader42
And yet will be be open source ?

Probably NOT

Will it have the community and driver support of other DB systems?

Probably NOT

------
Zizzle
Why leave out PostgreSQL?

~~~
mutex007
we picked the most popular out of the RDBMS, NOSQL and newSQL world. In the
future we will compare against more systems. We are actually in the process of
releasing benchmarks as well for each of the above systems. We will be sure to
include postgres

~~~
techprotocol
This is like comparing apples and oranges. What technique do you use for
benchmarking?

~~~
tracker1
Something like TodoMVC for backends would be nice... in essence, you create a
backend for a TodoMVC front end, each using the same web-server platform and
language and TodoMVC front end. The difference being the back end SQL server,
with as much processing _on_ the server, if it supports procedures, as
possible. Maybe extending the example for a location, and a local date/time.

Using Node.js, and Angular for the server/front end, it would be easy enough
to swap out the "todo-mvc-server-data" module... as long as each supported the
same interface(s), it could be a good test...

Setup the same hardware for each backend, and then run performance tests
against a node cluster for the front end. It would by no means be
comprehensive, but would be a nice comparison point (like TodoMVC itself).

